# I'm Eating those darn lionfish....Delicious!



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I decided to try cooking some lionfish....since there are so many of them now, and they are getting bigger - got to be good for something!

While wearing gloves, I cut off all the fins with shears. Next I cut just behind the anus, and around the gut, then up through the spine...severing the head.
My girlfriend buttermilk battered and fried them whole...... and they were AWESOME! Kind of like little chicken wings!:thumbup: ...you just have to be careful of the meat along the dorsal spines....many small bones....but there is a large chunk of meat down both sides that just peels right out!
You have got to try it....I'm going to be slaying these things from now on!


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

That meat looks awesome!

That's what she said. 

But it really does.


----------



## Bill's Boy (Oct 2, 2007)

be careful they will go from a bounty on them to a limit on them


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Bill's Boy said:


> be careful they will go from a bounty on them to a limit on them


good!


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

That's funny about the limit deal, Bill's Boy.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

You still alive firefish?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> You still alive firefish?


 ??? :yes:


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

my sushi girl would love u long time for some of those


----------

